# Need help?



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Have no idea what sex this silkie is, we thought it was a hen, it's sister has been laying eggs for a mth now, and this one nothing! They are 8-9 mths old, this one don't lay any eggs, don't crow, and don't mate, I have no idea what it is, it's was suppose to be a hen..









I can take more pics if needed..


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

looks alot my my silkie. shes female and hast layed yet either.


----------



## jacknrussell (Oct 21, 2012)

looks like my silkie which is a hen


----------

